# G-Priv V1.7



## Nailedit77 (29/12/16)

Nothing said on what upgrade does.. upgrading now to see

http://www.smoktech.com/support/upgrade/toolsandfirmware/gpriv

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ettiennedj (29/12/16)

@Sickboy77 , would be interested to have your feedback on the update please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (29/12/16)

I updated both my mods and havent noticed anything different..... Gonna have to look for the update details to see what they fixed. Layout and everything still the same


----------



## ettiennedj (29/12/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> I updated both my mods and havent noticed anything different..... Gonna have to look for the update details to see what they fixed. Layout and everything still the same


Cool, thanks

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (29/12/16)

seems like it hits less harder after the update ? used to vape the baby beast at 45w now vaping at 65w to get the same feel ?


----------



## Nailedit77 (29/12/16)

G-PRIV V1.7

Improved with optimized operation system. 

I havent noticed anything different, vaping at 105w for couple days now and after update all is still the same...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therazia (29/12/16)

Seems like basic code optimisation. Don't think it will effect the vaping experience much unless they modified the firing mechanics.

Edit: Can anyone comment on whether the battery life has increased or if you're able to get more puffs out of the batteries?

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## foGGyrEader (29/12/16)

You can find the older, apparently stable, version 1.5 here in case any problems arise with version 1.7: Don't wanna brick this mod ever!

http://www.djlsbvapes.com/2016/12/24/smok-g-priv-firmware-upgrade/


----------



## Dietz (3/1/17)

Has anyone noted anything different or what exactly changed on 1.7 (apart from 'operating system optimized')?
I cant find any detailed release notes or what the update was for.


----------



## Nailedit77 (3/1/17)

Nope, seems to be no info on update... Maybe this is just a pre update for another update coming.... Will keep my eyes open for any more news etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coldcat (3/1/17)

Played around with it before and after update. Saw no change whatsoever. I really hope they improve the unlock delay. Clicking 3 times fast then trying to take a puff on the 4th click and nothing, have to wait a second which might not sound like a lot but catches me out every time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## M5000 (3/1/17)

It shows battery percentage only while plugged in, is there anyway to change it to show the percentage all the time?


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan (6/1/17)

Well this is disappointing to say the least. I was really waiting on this upgrade thinking they rushed the device and will focus on the software later on but alas. This device has so much potential but it appears Smok are not interested much in getting the full potential out of their devices for their customers.


----------



## Coldcat (6/1/17)

TechnoSnakeMan said:


> Well this is disappointing to say the least. I was really waiting on this upgrade thinking they rushed the device and will focus on the software later on but alas. This device has so much potential but it appears Smok are not interested much in getting the full potential out of their devices for their customers.


maybe give it some time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan (6/1/17)

I guess we don't have much of a choice. Lol

I am also disappointed with some other aspects and worrying issues of this mod (which I will post in another thread) so that is probably why I was so looking forward to some nice changes with the update. Even a GUI change whereby it would be more appealing to the eye if they took advantage of the colour screen, etc.

Patience is a virtue however it can get frustrating having issues just a few weeks after buying a so called "premium" device.

Don't mind me though, us IT guys just get very finicky about our electronics. LOL


----------



## shabbar (6/1/17)

TechnoSnakeMan said:


> I guess we don't have much of a choice. Lol
> 
> I am also disappointed with some other aspects and worrying issues of this mod (which I will post in another thread) so that is probably why I was so looking forward to some nice changes with the update. Even a GUI change whereby it would be more appealing to the eye if they took advantage of the colour screen, etc.
> 
> ...




its not "premium" , you want a premium mod fork out some serious cash 2k +


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan (6/1/17)

Well that's what it was touted to me as especially being touch screen and all that and I was of the opinion that it is one of the best at the time. I am fairly new to vaping on newer mods and considering the price I paid I considered it premium to an extent. Obviously you are probably speaking from an experienced point of view in terms of using mods that are considered "premium" and obviously more expensive. If this bug doesn't loosen its bite then I'm probably headed in the same direction. A bag full of mods and tanks with a different flavour in each. LOL


----------



## Coldcat (6/1/17)

Soon we will be playing Pacman on the device and complaining about the battery life. LOL

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gdigitel (6/1/17)

Coldcat said:


> Soon we will be playing Pacman on the device and complaining about the battery life. LOL


Pacman? What's that... Mod Craft more likely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan (6/1/17)

Wouldn't surprise me at all. Im sure people joked about similar in the early days of cell phones. I am also imagining a cell phone mod "just hold a minute while I take a puff, yes you were saying". Lol. On the subject is it true that there is a mod out that doubles as a power bank?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (6/1/17)

I know the evic vtc has a flappy bird kind of game on it


----------



## gdigitel (6/1/17)

@TechnoSnakeMan I think it's a Tesla mod that can be used as a powerbank. 
Also if you have an efest charger you can put your batteries in and use the charger as a hardcore powerbank. That could be useful considering I spend more time making sure my batteries are charged than checking my phone battery


----------



## shabbar (6/1/17)

TechnoSnakeMan said:


> Well that's what it was touted to me as especially being touch screen and all that and I was of the opinion that it is one of the best at the time. I am fairly new to vaping on newer mods and considering the price I paid I considered it premium to an extent. Obviously you are probably speaking from an experienced point of view in terms of using mods that are considered "premium" and obviously more expensive. If this bug doesn't loosen its bite then I'm probably headed in the same direction. A bag full of mods and tanks with a different flavour in each. LOL




Get a mod with a dna or sx chip in it , then you will feel the difference in the vape and mod.


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan (6/1/17)

gdigitel said:


> @TechnoSnakeMan I think it's a Tesla mod that can be used as a powerbank.
> Also if you have an efest charger you can put your batteries in and use the charger as a hardcore powerbank. That could be useful considering I spend more time making sure my batteries are charged than checking my phone battery


Thats interesting. I have a 2 bay one so not sure if it has the feature. Nonetheless I also have a spare battery pod and battery for my phone so just swap for a fresh battery when needed. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan (6/1/17)

shabbar said:


> Get a mod with a dna or sx chip in it , then you will feel the difference in the vape and mod.



Im guessing Im going to have to do many more snake callouts before I come up with the money for that. Does the minikin v2 have one of these better chipsets?



Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## gdigitel (6/1/17)

@TechnoSnakeMan if it's the Luc2 then it can be used as a powerbank. AFAIK all the Efest LUCs can do it


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan (6/1/17)

gdigitel said:


> @TechnoSnakeMan if it's the Luc2 then it can be used as a powerbank. AFAIK all the Efest LUCs can do it


Just checked. Only has power input ports and no output ports. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## gdigitel (6/1/17)

TechnoSnakeMan said:


> Just checked. Only has power input ports and no output ports.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Is it this one:
http://efestpower.com/index.php?ac=article&at=read&did=405

Also the minikin does not have a DNA chipset it has a GX-180-HT chip. It's also a very good chip but to many the DNA chipset are considered superior due to customization options via a pc interface.


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan (6/1/17)

gdigitel said:


> Is it this one:
> http://efestpower.com/index.php?ac=article&at=read&did=405
> 
> Also the minikin does not have a DNA chipset it has a GX-180-HT chip. It's also a very good chip but to many the DNA chipset are considered superior due to customization options via a pc interface.


No its not that one. Its a very basic charger with red led's that turn green when batteries are fully charged. 

Thanks for the info on the minikin. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dietz (18/1/17)

Anyone loaded 1.8 yet? From what I can see its for:
Fixed bug for Date&Time


----------



## Coldcat (19/1/17)

Dietz said:


> Anyone loaded 1.8 yet? From what I can see its for:
> Fixed bug for Date&Time


not bothered as I've not experienced the bug yet. Also waiting for something more substantial in the update before I do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Coldcat (27/1/17)

Think I found another bug, Crap thing is that support don't seem to reply nor have a platform to discuss it with them.. 

So I kept getting random misfires, usually happens on the 2nd or 3rd consecutive puff. Was bothering me for a while as I never wanted to have to do the whole return process. But THINK I've managed to fix it. I had my screen timeout on 10 seconds and speculated when I hit the fire button around the time it turns the screen off it miss fires. So upped the screen timeout to about a minute and not had a misfire yet. Will report back if it this changes. If anyone is having same issue try this and see.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## xstrid3rx (3/2/17)

M5000 said:


> It shows battery percentage only while plugged in, is there anyway to change it to show the percentage all the time?



I have This same issue its only showing batter % when plugged in with USB but with out it juts shows both batteries as flat did you find a fix ?


Edit: sorry guys so after a bit of reading it seems like thats how it it it only displays when charging . 

Is That Correct ? 

Thanks


----------



## M5000 (3/2/17)

xstrid3rx said:


> I have This same issue its only showing batter % when plugged in with USB but with out it juts shows both batteries as flat did you find a fix ?
> 
> 
> Edit: sorry guys so after a bit of reading it seems like thats how it it it only displays when charging .
> ...



Yes that's the default I'm sure they will release an update to change that soon since it's got the capability to show percentage and that's so much easier than the symbols. There could be a new update since I last checked, I haven't checked lately.


----------



## xstrid3rx (3/2/17)

M5000 said:


> Yes that's the default I'm sure they will release an update to change that soon since it's got the capability to show percentage and that's so much easier than the symbols. There could be a new update since I last checked, I haven't checked lately.


I think we not on the same page here that's what it shows with 100% charged batteries


----------



## Ben-j (21/3/17)

Hi guys

I have tried to update my Smok G-priv but I could not get it to connect to the pc.
I removed the batteries as the software app said and held in the fire button but no dice. 
Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Coldcat (21/3/17)

Ben-j said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have tried to update my Smok G-priv but I could not get it to connect to the pc.
> I removed the batteries as the software app said and held in the fire button but no dice.
> Anyone else have this issue?


it takes a long time and feels like nothing is happening if that helps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ben-j (21/3/17)

Coldcat said:


> it takes a long time and feels like nothing is happening if that helps.



Thanks. I'll will try it again and hold down the fire button longer.


----------



## Feliks Karp (21/3/17)

Coldcat said:


> "it takes a long time and feels like nothing is happening"



- what she said (all my ex-gfs)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Ben-j (21/3/17)

Ben-j said:


> Thanks. I'll will try it again and hold down the fire button longer.



I tried holding the button for a while before clicking the scan button. It gives me a "no device" error.
I tried different usb ports and different usb cables. Does not seem like there is any communication between the mod and pc.


----------



## William Vermaak (21/3/17)

Ben-j said:


> I tried holding the button for a while before clicking the scan button. It gives me a "no device" error.
> I tried different usb ports and different usb cables. Does not seem like there is any communication between the mod and pc.



You need to hold the fire button while plugging it into the usb port. Because there's no batteries in the mod it will power up and see the button is pressed and go into update mode. If that helps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ben-j (21/3/17)

William Vermaak said:


> You need to hold the fire button while plugging it into the usb port. Because there's no batteries in the mod it will power up and see the button is pressed and go into update mode. If that helps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Success!! Thank you. Did not think about holding the fire button while plugging in the usb.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Coldcat (8/6/17)

Really disappointed with the lack of firmware updates on this device

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

